
KDE's Akademy 2018 to be held in Vienna, 11-17 August - jrepinc
https://dot.kde.org/2017/11/17/akademy-2018-vienna-austria-11-17-august
======
jmnicolas
I wish the KDE team would prioritize stability over functionalities.

A few months ago I tried Fedora KDE, KDE Neon and KaOS. I encountered
showstopping bugs in the first 10 minutes of trying them (just customizing the
taskbar gave me a black screen on one of them).

I think I'd have to go back to Windows 95 or 98 era to find such a poor user
experience.

